# Greetings from Abu Dhabi



## jgrasell (Oct 12, 2009)

My wife and I are currently working and living in Abu Dhabi, UAE. We are interested in purchasing a sail boat to live on and to explore the local waters. Hope to get good recommendations regarding sail boats we should consider as well as tips on how to purchase wisely.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey jg - welcome to SN dude! It's a great place to hang out.

You can start poking around in this thread: *The Salt's Corner Table*

It's a thread with some of the best info to some of the most asked questions around here. And you can see who some of the go-to guys are.

Enjoy.


----------



## jerryrlitton (Oct 14, 2002)

jgrasell said:


> My wife and I are currently working and living in Abu Dhabi, UAE. We are interested in purchasing a sail boat to live on and to explore the local waters. Hope to get good recommendations regarding sail boats we should consider as well as tips on how to purchase wisely.


Hello, we are practically neighbors.

Jerry


----------

